# 2015 SL wont start



## bbuldawg (May 8, 2016)

Went out this morning and the car was trying to turn over but would not. Have this vehicle less than 6 months, 4k miles. Anyone have this problem and maybe a solution? Thx! Newbie!


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

Several things:
- Possible bad battery. Check the static voltage; should be around 12.8 volts. You might want to get it checked at an auto parts store.
- Alternator may be bad and not charging the battery. Get it checked at an auto parts store.
- Check the battery cable connectors and battery posts for corrosion/oxidation. 
- Possibly a bad starter.


----------

